

Is New York’s Startup Scene a ‘One-Trick Pony’? - bookish08
http://betabeat.com/2012/07/new-york-startup-scene-vc-funding-internet/

======
untog
I'm not sure you can call the internet "one trick".

I do get what they're saying- New York doesn't have (m)any hardware startups,
for example. But the city also depends on the startup industry less.

